
Ask HN: What's the most interesting URL you've seen? - Adamantcheese
Sure, .com and .net and .io are all nice, but what other interesting URLs have you seen using various other GTLD&#x27;s?
======
remx
[http://thunder.cat](http://thunder.cat)

[http://trashbat.co.ck](http://trashbat.co.ck)

[https://xn--vi8hl0c.ws/](https://xn--vi8hl0c.ws/) (.ws)

[http://www.xn--vi8hiv.ws/](http://www.xn--vi8hiv.ws/) (.ws)

[http://xn--n3h.com](http://xn--n3h.com) (.com)

~~~
kek918
Emoji in the url? Oh humanity, what have you done

~~~
stephancoral
Wikipedia even supports them semantically

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%F0%9F%90%84](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%F0%9F%90%84)

------
kat
The .codes amuses me. I like the idea of having my resume on
[http://kat.codes](http://kat.codes) (although sadly I don't own that url)

------
eb0la
I had once flame.to but ended up dropping it because it was a suebait waiting
for a problem.

My wife had an email @ta.len.to (talented in Spanish) for her CVS.

------
kleer001
.life and .club look like they could have been neat additions in the 90's, but
I think the domain horse Elvis has left the barn building.

------
mrkgnao
The Russian Trump spammer named Vitaly Popov had the lyrics to most of Pink
Floyd's Money in the URL that he spammed Google Analytics with.

~~~
0942v8653
[http://money.get.away.get.a.good.job.with.more.pay.and.you.a...](http://money.get.away.get.a.good.job.with.more.pay.and.you.are.okay.money.it.is.a.gas.grab.that.cash.with.both.hands.and.make.a.stash.new.car.caviar.four.star.daydream.think.i.ll.buy.me.a.football.team.money.get.back.i.am.alright.jack.ilovevitaly.com)

